
Ask HN: Presentation – tracing visualization revealis thread affinity issue - planckscnst
I&#x27;m trying to find a presentation and accompanying paper. A group of Google engineers demonstrated thread tracing. It revealed latency outliers that were caused by the Linux kernel trying to keep threads scheduled on the same core. Some threads were stuck waiting on a core that was currently occupied (by disk i&#x2F;o iirc) when others were available.
======
planckscnst
I have found a video, but not the related paper, although I'm hoping the video
points to the paper.

Dick Sites is the name of the presenter (super hard to search for!). The
presentation is titled "Data Center Computers: Modern Challenges in CPU
Design".

[https://youtu.be/QBu2Ae8-8LM](https://youtu.be/QBu2Ae8-8LM)

